# Okinawan Goju Ryu And Uechi?



## CatNap (May 26, 2008)

I studied Uechi once, but I know nothing about Goju Ryu - how are they similar and different?


----------



## chinto (May 29, 2008)

they have a reasonable amount of similarity's. more then say a Shorin ryu system would... they are both classified basically as Naha te systems.. so you will find a fairly large amount of similarity's. the stances and techniques are similar.. kata will differ some I am sure.

If you have a goju ryu dojo near go watch them and see.


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2008)

I studied both and found them quite a bit different. Uechi is barely modified kung fu, while Goju is more reminscent of classical karate. Both are good systems.


----------



## chinto (Jun 9, 2008)

there you go, some one who has studied both... still I would say go watch a class if you have a goju ryu dojo near you.  can not hurt to look.


----------



## CatNap (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been checking out some youtube clips - does anyone think this style may be too abrasive for a woman?  I don't mind getting in shape but getting smacked all around doesn't look appealing....I could get beat up for free, doesn't it seem somewhat abusive?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 12, 2008)

CatNap said:


> I've been checking out some youtube clips - does anyone think this style may be too abrasive for a woman? I don't mind getting in shape but getting smacked all around doesn't look appealing....I could get beat up for free, doesn't it seem somewhat abusive?


 
 Goju schools are very high on conditioning.A good instructor won't do more than you can handle.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 19, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Goju schools are very high on conditioning.A good instructor won't do more than you can handle.


 
From what I have heard many Uechi schools are as well.  But, I agree.  I good instructor/school is going to ease you into the conditioning and help you advance through it.  I'm sure there are some schools out there that use their conditioning to "haze" new students.

Goju and Uechi also share three katas in common: Sanchin, Seisan and Sanseiru

SANCHIN:

Goju's version  



Uechi's version  




SEISAN:

Goju's version 



Uechi's version 




SANSEIRU:

Goju's version  



Uechi's version  




Hope this helps out with some comparisions


----------



## jkembry (Jun 20, 2008)

We have a number of women at my dojo ranging in age from mid-teens to sixties.  I agree that the instructor should, or will know the limits of the students and will take you along at a pace you can handle.

- Jeff -


----------



## harlan (Jun 20, 2008)

Ditto on what BrianS and the rest have said. It's not the style, so much as the dojo/teacher. Been studying Goju now for two years, and haven't been 'smacked around' yet. Some will reply that 'hard training' is necessary to weed out the weak...and oh yeah...that will probably cut out/exclude many women, children and the elderly...

Then there are sensible teachers out there who are grateful to have students who share an interest and will bring them along at a pace that is beneficial...not detrimental...to their well-being.



CatNap said:


> I've been checking out some youtube clips - does anyone think this style may be too abrasive for a woman? I don't mind getting in shape but getting smacked all around doesn't look appealing....I could get beat up for free, doesn't it seem somewhat abusive?


----------



## fuyugoshi (Jun 23, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I studied both and found them quite a bit different. Uechi is barely modified kung fu, while Goju is more reminscent of classical karate. Both are good systems.



I practice Okinawan goju ryu, and I have seen lots of different versions of goju, so I'd like to ask what version of goju have you studied and what you mean by "classical karate".

In Goju, almost the only style people think they have some similarity is Uechi ryu; not even Shito ryu, which historically comes from Higashionna Kanryo (and Itosu), is seen as close as Uechi ryu.


----------



## fuyugoshi (Jun 23, 2008)

CatNap said:


> I studied Uechi once, but I know nothing about Goju Ryu - how are they similar and different?



Power generation and breathing techniques are similar because the come from similar Fuzhien schools, heavily influenced by qigong practices. Some stories say they came from different masters of the same dojo. The wikipedia article on Goju ryu is pretty good. I can not evaluate the article on Uechi ryu.


----------



## wolfeyes2323 (Jun 24, 2008)

Greetings - Truly training a martial art is harsh training, 
Most methods have  been watered down for the general
public and the Schools system, so that children could be taught, 
In  truth this is not Bu-do.
If you want to learn a traditional Okinawan Art, 
It is going to be abrasive,   but not abusive, 
It will be harsh, but only within the limits of 
What you can manage if you truly wish to learn . 

You will find out much about yourself, 
You are your greatest assets and largest obstacle,
To build spirit , your spirit must be tested , 
Then nurtured , and finally forged,

There are no short cuts and no easy ways out,
If you are looking for a genteel art,  Okinawan kara-te 
is not it .

If you are looking to forge your spirit , welcome to 
The Fire,   and do not question the heat of the forge, 
The temperature is in the capable hands of the teacher.

come on in and wait for the  hammer fall.

Romney^..^


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2008)

Well said  wolfeyes


----------

